# Anyone have a pic of the OEM BMW Sirius antenna



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm wondering where BMW mounts the antenna for the OEM BMW Sirius kit. My XM antenna is on the rear package shelf, but my reception is less than stellar because of my metalic tint. I'd like to know where BMW puts the Sirius antenna to see if that location is an option for me.... and how it looks.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> I'm wondering where BMW mounts the antenna for the OEM BMW Sirius kit. My XM antenna is on the rear package shelf, but my reception is less than stellar because of my metalic tint. I'd like to know where BMW puts the Sirius antenna to see if that location is an option for me.... and how it looks.


I am pretty sure they place on the rear roofline near rear window..I am getting it installed tomorrow

IMHO it is not a pretty antennae but I would prefer better reception ..I considered painting but the Titanium Silver is a metallic paint and I have seen reports that reception maybe affected...


----------

